# do i need to epoxy knot holes on a table?



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i'm new to woodworking and i just built my first table.i need help with a couple of knot holes.i've heard of people using clear epoxy to fill them in then stain over.i'm worried if the wood should chip out if i don't put something in them.i bought some devcon epoxy at a big box store but was wondering if anyone had any helpful hints?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Are the knots loose or have cracks in them ?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not aware that you can stain epoxy, Marty.

In general, whenever you're filling a knothole or void in wood, think one shade darker. Many knotholes have a very dark ring around them; that is why black looks so good to me. (Each LJ has a different way of coloring epoxy. You can also use fine sawdust.)

I use lampblack. I light a candle and hold and empty small tin can in the tip of the flame, right side up. The carbon collects on the bottom of the can. The longer you hold the can there, the more lampblack you get.

I invert the can and mix the epoxy right there on the bottom.

If you use regular epoxy instead of the 5 minute kind, the bubbles from the mixing have more time to pop out.

You want to be sure the epoxy is fully cured before you start sanding it, and be aware that it is much harder than the wood surrounding it so a pad sander is likely to crown the glue spot.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting and creative approach Lee but it may not be necessary at all if the knots are not loose or cracked .


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

In the past I have filled in cracks and voids in knots with a good filler, and then hand painted the color in to match. You could actually use a fine brush and stain to stain just the area you want.

Another time I had a knot shatter in the planer with some antique pine. I used ANOTHER knot which I bandsawed into rough shaft, jammed it in the hole, and filled the rest of the area with wood filler. I hand planed the result down the next day. I haven't hand painted it yet, but the result is looking good.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

If there is not a big empty void I like Titebond's Instant in the thick formula to stabilize loose knots. Be sure to tape the underside so the glue doesn't just run through. Don't ask how I learned this! (but I did learn that acetone will eventually separate a box top from a Formica work bench)


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

the knots are not loose or cracked they I guess you could call them justed pitted or rough.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I have used epoxy to fill knots in. I used West Systems epoxy, and it looks dark when its all said and done and looks natural. I don't know about the cheaper epoxy as it can look cloudy. Just be sure to tape the underside if the knot goes all the way through, it can be a disaster if you don't.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------

